# Anime Figure/First attempt



## Kuruu

Hello all. I been around the forum for a little while but never posted anything. I was bored the other day and just bought this Chi figure from the Anime Chobits. So I decided to try my first attempt at this type of photography. Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## Hooligan Dan

I can already see a lot of people(and by a lot of people I mean all 3 of us that actually contribute on the commercial board) saying it's too high key and blown out, but I like it. Works for the figure. And while it is very high key, the ;ight is very soft on the front side of the figure.

Well done.


----------



## bigalbest

Hooligan Dan said:


> I can already see a lot of people(and by a lot of people I mean all 3 of us that actually contribute on the commercial board) saying it's too high key and blown out, but I like it. Works for the figure. And while it is very high key, the ;ight is very soft on the front side of the figure.
> 
> Well done.



I totally agree, well said.


----------



## Phranquey

It's too high key and blown out...well, the right hand fingertips, anyway.



:lmao:

I like it a lot. Pretty good work, and welcome to TPF.


----------



## Kuruu

Hey thanks for the reply's so far guys. I see what you say about the fingertips being to blown out I was gonna take the shot again but I ended up just workin with this one. Ill pay more attention to that kinda thing more next time. Thanks!


----------



## craig

No such thing as too high key for me. I love the blown fingertips. Looks like she is holding a ball of light.

Love & Bass


----------



## Overread

The ball of light is an interesting thought - if you boosted the whites in that cupped area it could give that effect - would work well for anime as well.
I waited before commenting (I am on an LCD screen, so its slightly brighter than normal for me to view) but I concur that its not too overblown - just on the cusp of going too far but on the right side. Well done and hope to see more of this


----------



## Jedo_03

Kuruu said:


> Hello all. I been around the forum for a little while but never posted anything. I was bored the other day and just bought this Chi figure from the Anime Chobits. So I decided to try my first attempt at this type of photography. Tell me what you guys think!


 
Hmmm... omoshiroi...
anon


----------

